# 1959 Colt Gold Cup National Match



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

After reading about the Dan Wesson and the Les Baer I'm a little disappointed to only own a Colt Gold Cup. Have been wanting one for quite a while but never made the decision until recently. Looks like I waited too long and now have an inferior 1911 style handgun. Having said all this I'm asking if this Colt is actually inferior and should I start another "Piggy Bank" account in order to upgrade? What say you more experienced 45 caliber shooters?


----------



## gts350 (Nov 10, 2019)

You own a wonderful firearm. If you want to put some cash into it, it can be every bit as accurate as a Wesson or Baer. It's probably already more accurate than most shooters.
Leave it alone shoot it and then make any decision. Enjoy one of the greatest firearms ever manufactured. There is NOTHING like a COLT 1911 the others are only here because of it.
My advice is if you think you need something more, leave the COLT alone and pick up something. Don't make any decisions until you have given the Gold Cup a "fair shot".


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You have the gold standard of target 1911s shoot it first and find out if it needs a tune up.


----------



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you "gts350" & "tony pasley" for the replies, they are much appreciated. I have not shot it yet because I'm not sure about the hard ball ammo and whether this is OK to shoot in the Gold Cup, is there a caution about shooting this ammo as opposed to target ammunition? Again, many thanks for your advice & encouragement!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

.22M.R.F said:


> After reading about the Dan Wesson and the Les Baer I'm a little disappointed to only own a Colt Gold Cup. Have been wanting one for quite a while but never made the decision until recently. Looks like I waited too long and now have an inferior 1911 style handgun. Having said all this I'm asking if this Colt is actually inferior and should I start another "Piggy Bank" account in order to upgrade? What say you more experienced 45 caliber shooters?


I would hardly call a Colt Gold Cup an "inferior 1911 style handgun". Unless you're Jeff Bezos or Bill Gates there's always gonna' be somebody who has something better than you.

I'd keep the Gold Cup and not even worry about it. I bought a Wilson EDC X9 only because I wanted one and got a good deal on an unfired used one. I don't think that it does anything better than any other quality handgun that goes for less than half the price. Yeah, the fit and finish is better but not to the degree that a lot of people would notice. What you're paying for is a weapon that is hand fitted and not mass produced. The downside of that is that there are very few if any aftermarket parts available for them. If you need to replace a part other than maybe springs and grips the gun has to be sent back for fitting. I found that out when I wanted to add an ambidextrous safety to mine. Wilson refused to sell me the parts.

If you really want a Dan Wesson, Les Baer, or Wilson then start saving and go for it. But don't feel bad or regret buying a Gold Cup. You certainly did not waste your money. It is indeed a fine weapon and one that you should be proud to own.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Duplicate post. I don't know what happened?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Standard hard ball ammo is fine to shoot through it I just would not go with the + and +p verisons


----------



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

"desertman", I really appreciate the reassurance that the Gold Cup is not an inferior handgun, that makes me feel much better about the purchase. I am an old school shooter and had more revolver experience than with the semi-automatic pistol so your advice is very welcome.

"Tony Pasley" Thank you for the OK on the hard ball ammo through the Gold Cup, some of that is already on hand.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

.22M.R.F said:


> "desertman", I really appreciate the reassurance that the Gold Cup is not an inferior handgun, that makes me feel much better about the purchase. I am an old school shooter and had more revolver experience than with the semi-automatic pistol so your advice is very welcome.
> 
> "Tony Pasley" Thank you for the OK on the hard ball ammo through the Gold Cup, some of that is already on hand.


You're more than welcome!

The only reason why I bought the Wilson was because it is a double stack 1911 style weapon in 9mm and mostly because I really liked the looks of it. It is different. My friend bought two of them with consecutive serial numbers and decided to sell one to me. If it wasn't for that I doubt I would have bought it.

Depending on which model you have, I don't think you'll find much difference between the Gold Cup and Dan Wesson price and quality wise.

Expect to pay at least $1,500 or more for a Les Bear or Wilson. That's a lot of scratch for a 1911 that most people could never tell the difference between that and a Gold Cup. Even upon close examination. Obviously the Gold Cup is a bargain and a wiser purchase. They've always been a top of the line 1911 from a company that's been manufacturing them since 1911. They've been the standard issue sidearm for the armed forces up until 1986. They were used in 4 major wars. Colt is also one of America's oldest firearms manufacturers.

My first handgun was a Colt 1911 in .38 Super manufactured in 1929. I still have it and converted it to .45ACP. I still have all of the original parts to convert it back. I've since bought Kimber 1911's and one Detonics. Kimber's have gotten a mixed reputation, however I've never had a problem with them. Except for the Solo 9mm of which they discontinued for good reason, but it's not a 1911.

What I liked about Kimber is that they make a wide variety of 1911's of all shapes and sizes.


----------



## gts350 (Nov 10, 2019)

You're getting great advice from both tony pasley and desertman. 

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Glad I could help but have you shot it yet waiting for your reactions to shooting it


----------



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

"tony pasely" I have not shot it yet but I will if all the stars line up and tempature warms a little, shooting & the range report will be moved to the top of the "to do" list.


----------



## esmith1721 (Nov 6, 2018)

I finally got a Colt 1911 Gold Cup National Match in 9mm. A trip to the range produced the best 10 shot group at 10 yards that I've been able to do without a red dot sight. The group shot was rested on range bag, Blazer 115gr ammo. The new GCNM Colts are still an outstanding firearm.


----------



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

Good morning guys, thought I should come back just to confirm my appreciation to you all for the advice and suggestions you have been willing to give. I have also not taken the range trip because I'm in the highest risk age group with the Corona Virus going around, my wife & daughter have been keeping a tight reign on me. I will get to the range and offer a report just as soon as the all clear is given and if the Good Lord is willing


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

If you are going to own a Colt 1911 Goldcup, then the time era of that one should be one of the best. 

One of the main reasons that the Colts may have declined in popularity is based on changes by Colt after the time period when yours was made. This was before they added firing pin safeties, before the weird fingered barrel bushings (temporary change). And other things the hard core bullseye guys didn’t like which Colt implemented. 

Also in the recent past more people have noticed lapses in quality control. I personally noted rust in Sight dovetails, improperly machined rear sights, a cracked trigger guard, all on brand new pistols in display cases in gun stores.

In the 1950s and 60s Colt was still doing a lot of hand fitting, and the Gold cups were given even more attention to detail. So you should be fine.

As others have said the bigger limiting factor with something like a Gold Cup is the nut behind the trigger than the pistol itself.


----------

